
Offer for Chinese Repos on GitHub Trendings - syny
http://github.com/us/hey-you
======
gcbw2
Is this satire? I really can't tell.

If it is, kudos for misusing a Stalman quote to promote english-centrism
gatekeeping, which is the orthogonal of promoting knowledge sharing that the
quote is about.

